# WHAT DOES IT TAKE?



## flytai45 (Dec 5, 2009)

what does it take to get the newbie tag off of your name?????


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

more posts.

at 500 posts you can change it to what you want.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 5, 2009)

I believe 10 posts? Or was that to change the newcomer group? .... Well either get 10, 50, or 100 posts. One of those should do it.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2035131


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 5, 2009)

*Not being a newbie generally helps.*


----------



## iFish (Dec 5, 2009)

it takes 100 posts to leave newcommers


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Dec 5, 2009)

Only newbs write in a large font


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Only newbs write in a large font


Last time I checked, noobs only read big, bold, bright colours.
I took the liberty of not including bright colour/s so that he'd have a chance.


----------



## iFish (Dec 6, 2009)

women put the claws away


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> women put the claws away


iphish
no u


----------



## flytai45 (Dec 6, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> xDlmaoxD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lolled when i read this.... 
anywayz i guess i wasnt specific enough but i was kinda hoping for more of a list on how many post would get you to what tag/level
...n/m, I read an above post with a link taking me directly to what i was looking for...THX TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2009)

flytai45 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy way is to go through the nds forum solving basic problems.
Or the wii hacking forum, which gets more attention these days.


----------



## flytai45 (Dec 6, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> flytai45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW thx....lol I just kept going to the home page and refreshing until i found a topic that either interested me or was one that I could help with....now i have a strategy


----------



## zeromac (Dec 6, 2009)

Well played


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is the _meaning_ of *"EPIC!"*


----------

